# Tropical Paddling in Ecuador



## darcyg (Nov 29, 2004)

Hey boaters,

If you get too cold there in Colorado and decide you need a quick respite from winter, think about coming down to Ecuador for a week of tropical paddling.

You don't have to miss skiing for too long--take one week off, hop on a plane and we will show you 7 days of the best kayaking that Ecuador has to offer!

Bust out that shorty top and come on down south.

More info here: Ecuador whitewater kayaking trips


----------



## H2Obug (Oct 20, 2006)

Darcy is right! It's the best 7 days of paddling in a row that you'll ever have! There's nothing like paddling in the middle of the jungle, on clear-blue water, on rivers with LOTS and LOTS of excellent boofs. I highly, highly recommend a trip to Ecuador with SWA. It's so worth it.


----------

